# Cavs vs Warriors - 11.6.2007 - 10:30pm EST FS OH/NBA LP



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_









*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Golden State Warriors*


















*Oracle Arena*
Oakland, CA
Tuesday, November 6, 2007
10:30 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Larry Hughes







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Warriors*:*







PG – Baron Davis







SG – Monta Ellis







C – Andris Biedrins







SF – Kelenna Azubuike







PF – Al Harrington​*
*NOTES:*
*
- ANOTHER tough road game. Our schedule is just brutal right now - Oracle Arena is one of the toughest arenas in the NBA to play in as seen in last years playoffs. 

- Matchup problems galore. As usual expect more problems with quick guards. Monta Ellis and Baron Davis will light us up big time. 

- On the flipside, the Cavs frontcourt should again put up big numbers against the Warriors small front line. I watched their game against Utah and they were just destroyed on the boards/in the paint. If Mike Brown has ANY kind of gameplan, we will post up LBJ/Gooden/Z all night long. 

- Will Larry Hughes increase or decrease his 27% FG??

*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just hoping Sasha gets back into game shape and rhthym. The more minutes we can get with him and Boobie together: more chances for us to win.

Remember, last game Hughes shot more FGA then Boobie and we lost. That will be the key ratio for this season


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cleveland Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes struggling with cold shot and injured leg*

*Cleveland Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes struggling with cold shot and injured leg*​


> Tuesday, November 06, 2007
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Back in Drew's Neighborhood*

*Back In Drew's Neighborhood*​


> This is always a fun game for Oakland native, Drew Gooden to play...back home in front of friends and family, especially, Drew Gooden senior. The Cavs power forward is still known to his pals as "Drizzle" going back to a time when words were often conjoined with "izzle" at the end.
> 
> Drew, who was recruited by virtually every PAC-10 school, knew he needed to go out on his own, so he settled on Kansas...and it sure worked out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs already playing better than Larry. Scored 2 FTs

Nice post work by LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z beasting inside early


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is it just me, or is Drew Gooden complete garbage this year. I don't even care about his numbers, his defense and mental errors seem way more pronounced this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate how Mike Brown lets the opposition dictate our lineups


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Is it just me, or is Drew Gooden complete garbage this year. I don't even care about his numbers, his defense and mental errors seem way more pronounced this year.


Not just you


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs finding his groove - knocks down the midrange shot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I actually feel like we have a decent amount of firepower with Gibson, Z, Gooden, Pavs, Damon, and Lebron. But for some reason, it just seems like they're never being utilized quite right (obviously). It all just looks so aimless and ineffective.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm expecting 50 from LBJ, how he looking?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I'm expecting 50 from LBJ, how he looking?


Injured.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> I'm expecting 50 from LBJ, how he looking?


He was out most of the 1st - got cut across the eye

The rest of the team is doing well tonight so I doubt he puts up big scoring #'s


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

That eye must be alright, I'm seeing turnaround jumpers


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You know what I think the biggest problem with our offense is? All the movement is _away _from the basket. That is, whenever a pass is delivered to a player, he's almost universally moving away from the basket. This puts him out on an island and his defender is always between him and the hoop. It makes playing offensive basketball like pulling teeth.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn Oracle Arena can get LOUD.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Warriors getting alot of calls here.

People need to start finishing some of these passes from LBJ - wide open shots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

When open, Gibson is seriously automatic. And as I say that he misses.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I missed Sasha's finishing ability.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pavs > Larry


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's nights like this when I really think we'd be a better team if Larry were just bought out. It would immediately be 15-20 fewer bricks per game. That's like 20 more possessions!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> It's nights like this when I really think we'd be a better team if Larry were just bought out. It would immediately be 15-20 fewer bricks per game. That's like 20 more possessions!


100% Agree. 

The offense flows better without him throwing up horrible shots and pounding the ball. 

If Nichols can play at all, we don't even need him for depth..move him for a pick. Better for Larry to be somewhere he can contribute and better for the team


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wonder if Cedric Simmons is still hurt, or whether Mike B. is just not giving him a chance. 

Boobie hits another 3


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I still don't fully understand how Gibson can be such a good shooter. Spotting up, I trust him as much as just about anyone in the league.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Zydrunas Chamberlain.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I still don't fully understand how Gibson can be such a good shooter. Spotting up, I trust him as much as just about anyone in the league.


He's just so good. Vitally important to this team


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Dangit my key to this game for the dubs was having larry hughes shoot as much as possible. We'll be in trouble without him doing anything.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How are the Warriors still hanging around? Feels like we are badly outplaying them 

Monta Ellis single handedly keeping them in the game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Not sure about that goaltending call. Too close to call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

essbee said:


> Dangit my key to this game for the dubs was having larry hughes shoot as much as possible. We'll be in trouble without him doing anything.



LOL...yes the ball movement is much better without Larry pounding the ball and jacking up horrible shots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

At the risk of sounding like a Mike Brown drone, we really need to focus defensively.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Warriors have to be the streakiest team in the NBA.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good decision making by Boobie on that fast break


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mike Brown's awesome.

The play he drew up during the timeout was an alley-oop to Gibson? :lol:

I'll give him credit, I'm sure they never saw that coming.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sorry late to get posting secondary to the kids and windows deciding to act up.

I have to say this offense look a whole lot better with Hughes: I wish he will stay hurt long enough to see Sasha get back in form and starting with Boobie. Ball movement is just so much better tonight: people are actually rotating the ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Sorry late to get posting secondary to the kids and windows deciding to act up.
> 
> I have to say this offense look a whole lot better with Hughes: I wish he will stay hurt long enough to see Sasha get back in form and starting with Boobie. Ball movement is just so much better tonight: people are actually rotating the ball


The Boobie/Sasha/LBJ/Gooden/Z lineup is not bad. That group is actually athletic and fun to watch play.. 

What Mike Brown needs to do is bring Larry off the bench. Use the injury as an excuse and then just say the team benefits from having Larry provide a "boost" with the 2nd unit


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Giving Hughes shot attempts to Gibson is a night and day difference


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z missing FT's today 

Boobie is a stud


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol @ Gibson. I still don't understand it. He can't really be our second best player, can he?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm telling you the key to this season the Boobie FGA/Hughes FGA attempt ratio


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'm telling you the key to this season the Boobie FGA/Hughes FGA attempt ratio


It's amazing how the concept of addition by subtraction can hold so true.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man that is a bogus call on Sasha: moving his feet and the defender throwing his body around


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That suit looks good on Larry.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Biedrins shooting FT's better then Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

**** Sasha should've finished that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Warriors lucky break on that Pavs miss


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That Sasha blown layup really cost us


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

At least Bron tried to block that shot. I'm glad to see him go up to block more shots this year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need to answer with a run here - we are outplaying them but still keep giving up leads


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

God Drew just does the dumbest things.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy **** what a block.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Omg


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Pavs rustiness is really costing us: TO's blown shots


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Feels GS is just getting lucky: just keep playing good D


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What beautiful passing by Lebron. That's such a tough pass and he just drops it in so softly


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow fastbreaks? SG's getting out on the break? When was the last time this happened lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Pavs: help us out here


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on Sasha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Devin Brown!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bron's a monster on the boards tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If Sasha was even having a mediocre game this would be a blowout in our favor


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden is ****ing moron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here we go again. Go up 8 and then they make a run to come back. 

Stupid play by Gooden


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We need to install a brain in Drew Gooden STAT.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF: stupid Damon Jones TO and Gooden was just plain stupid there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why would you take Gibson AND Lebron out at the same time


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great. No Lebron or Gibson. What is Mike Brown thinking, honestly?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why would you take Gibson AND Lebron out at the same time


haha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I like the sub to bring Boobie back by MB


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good Boobie back in quickly


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Goooden get in the paint you retard


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is that NOT a ****ing moving screen by Biedrins there? bull****


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We need to actually, you know, get Gibson some shots. 

What the hell is Gooden's problem?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

-10 with Lebron out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Warriors throwing up a bunch of garbage


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Gooden is ****ing moron


Whenever he comes home to the Bay area, his play is more bizarre.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Christ: not impressed there with Mike Brown's coaching there with Lebron out. Just play pick and roll with boobie and Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Also if I was Mike Brown I'd be all over these refs for allowing the Warriors set these moving screens: Biedrins shows and turns into the the defender ever single time


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Christ: not impressed there with Mike Brown's coaching [strike]there with Lebron out[/strike] ever. Just play pick and roll with boobie and Z


I think that's more accurate.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That last little stretch of the 3rd could cost us the game. The team needs to learn to function without Lebron out there though - can't blame MB for taking him out. 

Let's hope LBJ brings it in the 4th


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good D by Lebron better by O.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

oooh Lebron heating up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bailout call by the refs for Harrington


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ughghh Pavs


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha really showing why he was holding out here.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it. Bounces going against us


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Golden State was toying with Cleveland right there. Awful.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's amazing the little decisions that will lead to losing/winning. Taking both Lebron and boobie gave the Warriors a quick 5 points and momentum and now we can't get it back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha 2-10. The Cleveland shooting guard curse striking


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Haha Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Get It Out!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is this crap the Warriors are putting up


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stop Shooting Pavs!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Warriors throwing up pure garbage and getting lucky

Sasha has to make that open shot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I know he is rusty but Pavs is killing us tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have to say Z has been terrific tonight


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with back-to-back buckets. Go Z!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrific play by Boobie and James to setup Jones on the break


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron playing for that triple double LOL...nice 3 by DJ

Good move by Mike Brown. Didn't like it at first but the Warriors are throwing up garbage shots anyways and not attacking him off the dribble


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I have to say Z has been terrific tonight


Z has been terrific all season


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm kind of leaning of not getting rid of Damon Jones: he's turned into a decent backup PG if he can keep his play up


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That had to be a travel on Baron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT D by Lebron! I love him wanting to check Davis!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Like the move by Brown to put Lebron on Davis


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap come on Damon: you can't be any more wide open


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Garbage play by Ellis. Stupid foul by Gooden


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I don't like it when the offensive player jumps into the defender for the call.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man these are good shots and we aren't making them


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ellis is good at flailing, lol.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a charge


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, actually Z is our second best player.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big play by Z there. He's been huge tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need a miss here from Biedrins

Lebron should try to establish position in the low block


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These missed open shots (2 3's by Jones/Gibson, jumper by Z) might be the difference maker. I like Lebron is setting up these easy shots but he might have to force it to get to the line and/or finish


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Thank you Damon. That 3 he made was harder than the one James fed him earlier. LOL


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damon Jones is playing terrific!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow Damon. Nice 3 and nice pass.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice PT from Damon tonight

Need these from Z (wtf was Lebron thinking on that last shot)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol Ellis


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great D. LOL @ Ellis


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ellis's flailing gets the better of him this time.

Holy **** Gooden is such a ****ing moron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That last shot by Drew. Bah!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF was Gooden doing there? He is such a ****ing moron: burn the freakin clock


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden should get benched for the rest of the season taking that stupid *** shot.

Lebron was open in the post


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Think the refs were looking to call a turnover there? **** that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Terrible mgmt at the end of the game here.

We have Lebron getting the ball out by the 3pt line guarded by Baron Davis. Why the hell is he not posting him up? Bad coaching


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Drew Gooden may very well have cost us the game with that stupid *** shot. Jesus christ.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Drew Gooden may very well have cost us the game with that stupid *** shot. Jesus christ.


Somebody has to pick up for Larry's ill-advised shots.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie = cold as ICE


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boobie!!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson is just... just.... incredible.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gibson with the dagger. That play makes up for Drew's terrible decision-making earlier.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibsons 2nd 20+ pt game in the first 4. Stud


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on James: hit a FT


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And I believe here comes the Drew Gooden foul on a 3 pointer. Am I right?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Lebron rushing his FT's without any dribbles now?

At least he split. Still alot of time left


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good road win - looked a little shaky there at some points. 

Life is good without Mr. Glass


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 108, Golden State 104*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z has 4 straight double doubles this season. He is stepping it up with AV's contract insanity


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Drew Gooden may very well have cost us the game with that stupid *** shot. Jesus christ.



I won't deny that. And LeBron had a long conversation with Drew after that shot.

But let's be REAL. If Drew had been in street clothes on the bench and Donyell Marshall had been playing big minutes, there is No Way In hell that the Cavaliers win that game. Drew's contribution was huge tonight. He still has to learn what to do in different game situations. But his basketball I.Q. is ahead of where it used to be. I would love to see Drew playing big minutes now and Donyell Marshall & Larry Hughes sitting out for a long time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOYALTY said:


> I won't deny that. And LeBron had a long conversation with Drew after that shot.
> 
> But let's be REAL. If Drew had been in street clothes on the bench and Donyell Marshall had been playing big minutes, there is No Way In hell that the Cavaliers win that game. Drew's contribution was huge tonight. He still has to learn what to do in different game situations. But his basketball I.Q. is ahead of where it used to be. I would love to see Drew playing big minutes now and Donyell Marshall & Larry Hughes sitting out for a long time.


Great leadership by Lebron here:



> Late in the game, he jumped all over Drew Gooden when Drew hoisted a 20-footer with 14 seconds on the shot clock and the Cavs ahead by five points. Then he went to him on the bench and tried to cheer him up. This is what he said about it:
> *“I’m the leader of the this team and he has to know what is a good shot and what is not a good shot. I got on him about it. It’s nothing personal, I just want him to get better. I went up to him and explained it and then you move on as men and as professionals. It can be uncomfortable but I have to do it, I don’t want to embarrass my teammates in way way. But if it happens again, I’ll go off again.”*


http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Great Win vs the "Jackson-less" Warriors....Bobbie Gib 19pts/3assist


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Great leadership by Lebron here:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/


Wow, I gotta tell you, I could sit here for a couple of hours and not think of a better way of saying what Lebron said. That's exactly what we need him to do, and I'm glad he's filling in that leadership role that we're missing with Eric Snow sidelined.


----------

